# Please i.d. My leucs



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

You have been so good at I.D.ing of frogs before, would you please check these Leucs out for me. I have had 5 leucs together for almost 2 years in one of my set-ups and, of course will not get any eggs if I leave them all in there. So, I THINK I took out a possible pair. You be the judge. I really appreciate you help!!


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I cannot tell by your pics. In my experience it is a judgement call looking at a few side by side or close to each other, judging body size, shape, stance and width of head. Your pics offer no help to me, maybe post different pics if possible, Bill


----------



## Abuxton45 (Jan 30, 2010)

hey sorry this is really off topic (im not good at sexing at all  ) but how did you get your frogs into those cups? did you just scoop them up? i need to do this soon but i would like to do it with as little stress on the frogs as possible


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't know why my pictures ended up the way they did and the length of the post. I will try again and hope these help Bill and anyone else. Thank you!!

Leuc cup 1:




























Leuc cup 2:





































Please let me know if these pictures are better for I.D. As far as getting these guys in a cup, you just need to carefully corner them and scoop them in the cup.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

If these help too, I cropped both of the leuc in cup 2.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I would need these guys in same enclosure, use a critter keeper or bare tank, I need to visuaully compare them, no way when they are all separate, Bill


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

CUP #1 Cropped these 2 as well!!


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

billschwinn said:


> I would need these guys in same enclosure, use a critter keeper or bare tank, I need to visuaully compare them, no way when they are all separate, Bill


Would it help you when I tell you they were together in a brom this morning, before I got them out? This is why I am asking, if possible, they are male/female.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Colleen53 said:


> Would it help you when I tell you they were together in a brom this morning, before I got them out? This is why I am asking, if possible, they are male/female.


I don't think that means anything. My leucs all cram into the same film canister to sleep, some nights.

We need to see them both, side by side, in the same pic. They are hard to sex, separately, but, easier if they can be compared to one another.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I tell by comparing the 2 in close proximity to each other, then look for differences between the 2, I have to tell you this way works for me, I will have to keep repeating it in response to your questions, I have said what I need to help you more accurately, I don't know how I can make you understand this. Are you afraid to put them together as I have described?I am trying to help you, help me do that. If you want me to go on their perching together and looking at different photos, I will give you my 50/50 guess, #2 is female, #1 male, just so you know same sex animals will perch together, Sorry if this comes off as crass, I am dealing with a bit of asthma right now, Bill


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

GOT IT!! I guess they are all just buddies in there then. Like I said, I have had 5 of these Leucs in the same tank (55 gallon well planted) for almost 2 years and I know there is at least one male. As I am writing this, I have my frog music (sounds of nature) on and trying to find out where he is. The music does help!! In the meantime, I will not get any tads out of that tank if the females are eating the eggs. I have a 10 gallon tank made up for my pair, when I can I.D. them!!


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

take a picture of all 5 of them together in one shot. The more there are in the picture, the easier it is to compare them to eachother to guess the genders. Why did you only picture 2 frogs if you have 5 that you want to know the gender of?


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Good question. I only took 2 out as I thought one of them was the male. I should send a picture of my tank, but not now, as it is pretty dense of foliage and I don't want to disturb the plants. I should have put both of them in a container as Bill suggested, but found out that the male was still in the other tank (he was calling when I put on the nature sounds)!! So, I guess what I am saying is I believe I know where the male is (there were only two I couldn't get out of the 55 gallon tank) and will now "hunt for him". Thanks guys. One thing I have learned from this post and about leucs are: They are hard to identify individually


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Colleen, here is a helpful tip that I do with Leucs.Put a note pad and pencil and draw the head pattern of each as they are different like fingerprints, then you can match to calling males.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Great suggestion, Bill. Not all of them come out together very often, but a good tip to remember. I believe I found my male and is now in the 10 gallon set-up with one of the females. Now, time for some romance music


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Collen,

If you aren't already doing this, playing the Lecuomelas call back to an adult male will really get him "in the mood". Back when I only had my Leucs (they were my first frog and still are a favorite), I would play the call back to my males and we could call to each other for hours. I really felt like I had a "relationship" with the frogs.

Now I just spend all my time making and cleaning fruitfly cultures!

Good luck with them, Richard.



Colleen53 said:


> Great suggestion, Bill. Not all of them come out together very often, but a good tip to remember. I believe I found my male and is now in the 10 gallon set-up with one of the females. Now, time for some romance music


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes, and thank you for your input with the sounds. It is interesting too, that certain other calls (P. Aurotaenia) for example, starts calling. I have put several on for hours and he seems to respond to this one and a few others.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Took a few pictures of the tank that my 5 Leucs were living (now only 3). It is a mansion for the 3 left!


----------

